# Mice Taking MY BAIT HELP!!



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

I am using Marshmellows for **** bait in by bucket sets and the dang mice keep taking them!! How can I keep the mice out or make it so they can't take the mellows? Also any other good bait that will only target ****?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Your best bet is to use a bigger bait like a chunk of fish and wire it to the back of the bucket by drilling a couple holes and putting the wire through.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

All you have to do is take a pice of chicken and espicially the skin and wire it to the back of the bucket a couple of inches from the bottom.


----------

